# OK, since we have a post about the worst - what is the BEST movie you have ever seen!



## Elzee (Nov 21, 2012)

I appreciate inspiring, meaningful and uplifting movies. Movies such as 'Pay it Forward' or 'The Pursuit of Happiness' and now, that is Christmas is coming soon, 'It's a Wonderful Life". 

Here is a link to the Top Inspirational Movies: http://www.couplescompany.com/Features/CT/Movies/Inspiration.htm

When I think of my favorite or best movie, I think of a movie I saw decades ago that its message (and song) has had a lasting, positive and profound effect on me. 

It is: To Sir, With Love.


----------



## Ginger (Nov 26, 2012)

I don't know if it was the best movie I ever saw ...but it was DEFINETLY ONE OF THE FUNNIEST!!!!!!  layful:     "Death at a Funeral"....I think that was the name?  WAAAAY TOOO FUNNY!!!    ha ha aha!!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 26, 2012)

Don't know the best either, but a funny one in my memory was Trains, Boats and Airplanes with John Candy and Steve Martin.


----------



## Ryder13 (Dec 31, 2012)

Here are four titles that I like and I think most will agree all are classics. The Godfather, with Brando and a stellar cast; The Hustler with Paul Newman and Apocalypse Now, again a Brando movie. 
And a personal favorite is Alien with Sigourney Weaver. A bit of variety here. 
Ryder13


----------

